# 4in propress



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Have a job coming up with about 160 feet of 4 in copper down a hallway of a hospital. I am going to use propress anybody have any pointers on this. I have the tools but never pressed 4in.


----------



## huskyevert (Mar 9, 2012)

Since you've used the press fittings before you already know the regular tricks - marking the depth of the fitting hub on the pipe, being careful of the o-ring, being careful that the pipes don't go catawampus when the fitting gets crimped....

The only difference I can think of based on the 3 or 4 times we've pressed large pipe is that we had to use the sawzall to cut pipe. I spent a lot of time with a file making sure those edges weren't going to mess up the o-ring.


----------



## TC27 (Mar 10, 2012)

portaband and a wrap around for fairly straight cuts, the saw will want to walk. and like what was previously mentioned, file the edges and mark your insertion. 

is it Nibco press? if so, the fitting/pipe shouldn't kick much.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Have a job coming up with about 160 feet of 4 in copper down a hallway of a hospital. I am going to use propress anybody have any pointers on this. I have the tools but never pressed 4in.


File your ends

Mark your depth

Repeat 

Press on

It's all the same with small diameter pipe, main thing is like has been said get rid of your burs. We press 4in all the time.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I like filing as opposed to reaming, because filing makes little grains, reaming makes big slivers. I have had a lot of problems with the those curliques getting into the screwdriver stops or faucet cartridges.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 8, 2013)

Use a silicone based grease on the oring.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ryan M said:


> Use a silicone based grease on the oring.


That voids the warranty.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I was thinking of clearance issues,kick, and all the other stuff. I used to give little pep talks to guys that had dent done a particular job it always started with what ever you do don't do this. Lol they always knew it was from experience. The tool for pressing 4 in is something I'm renting so I haven't seen it so I am assuming a little. It is a hospital so there can be no mistakes, I wondered if I should order extra orings and fittings?


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

I would say getting some extra fittings and o-rings is a good idea. 
We use Nibco and there is no noticable kick out on 4". 
I check the little screws on the chain after a few squeezes. They tend to loosen up and everything gets crooked on the fitting. I ended up getting some red Loctite and using it on them because it's such a problem.
Also if you're using the same Nibco gun in the pic watch for the little red LED lite that come's on if it needs to be recalibrated. It makes a difference.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If hanging overhead, taking time to get the hangers properly set and the tube aligned is a good step in the right direction. No sense being in a hurry in a hospital where zero defect is a necessity.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> If hanging overhead, taking time to get the hangers properly set and the tube aligned is a good step in the right direction. No sense being in a hurry in a hospital where zero defect is a necessity.


 I totally agree the only kicker is 35 feet of the line is a tear out and replace. The surgery unit is feed off this line and one floor with 42 patent rooms. I have a plan for that shouldn't be to bad. Thanks for all the pointers


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Rando said:


> I would say getting some extra fittings and o-rings is a good idea. We use Nibco and there is no noticable kick out on 4". I check the little screws on the chain after a few squeezes. They tend to loosen up and everything gets crooked on the fitting. I ended up getting some red Loctite and using it on them because it's such a problem. Also if you're using the same Nibco gun in the pic watch for the little red LED lite that come's on if it needs to be recalibrated. It makes a difference.


 I priced nibco fittings and I think I will get a few extra o rings and a extra 90. Ferguson stocks them so I won't get to many because of price. The machine I have is the ridgid 330 RP cordless it also has a light for calibration. It also has a ground wire on the pin that holds the press head. Only problem I have ever had is ground wire broke but that was my fault. I will rent the ridgid mega press for my machine. If I price it right there might be a set from 21/2 to 4 inch in my shop.


----------



## UA22PLumber (Sep 17, 2012)

I dunno how much this matters to you....but I asked a RIDGID rep whether or not their press guns were "approved"(not whether they'll work or not) for NIBCO fittings. According to RIDGID they are not, they offer no warranty on NIBCO pressed fittings, of course with RIDGID being partnered with Viega they will not specifically say "yeah you can use our guns, with a competitor's fittings".

Just an fyi for spec sensitive,overly engineered, paperwork heavy, hospital,approved type work.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> I totally agree the only kicker is 35 feet of the line is a tear out and replace. The surgery unit is feed off this line and one floor with 42 patent rooms. I have a plan for that shouldn't be to bad. Thanks for all the pointers


Can you run the new pipe parallel to the old and make the change over all at once, removing the old line after you're up and running again?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> Can you run the new pipe parallel to the old and make the change over all at once, removing the old line after you're up and running again?


cant no room only enough room for one line it is a majorly congested hallway. I actually thought about going threw the floor and running the line in the basement.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

Used a rental tool once and the machine kept coming up with fault error (flushing red light). The tool was worn and been worked hard. A bit of grit was lodged on the sensor on the crimp head so it wouldn't stroke! Lightly rubbed it with emery cloth and it was away! There was slop in the crimp head and the adaptor but once I aligned it to the left she fired!
I got my fingers jammed in the head quite often when locking onto fitting, I think that was down to getting tired and a bit green with this brand tool and using the bigger sized heads


----------



## red_devil (Mar 23, 2011)

I just finished a bunch of bfp in university and hospital. For 4 inch I used a cutter for 4 inch copper. Its time consuming but perfectly square. I could care less about the time since taking an extra five min. saves a bunch of time and money later if leaks occur. Reamed inside. Filed outside or used a grinder to remove the burr. Over 100 presses, zero leaks . Im right now working on 6 inch copper but its all being vic. 

Heres two good tips I ran into : Don't press to close to a t drill 

Don't expose propress any were near freezing temps. We did a parking garage and the owners did not winterize properly. rather than the pipe or fittings splitting like normal. The fittings actually popped off the pipe. Not the first time I've seen that either.


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> That voids the warranty.


Is there any lube that's ok'ed? Maybe some dawn dish washing liquid?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ASUPERTECH said:


> Is there any lube that's ok'ed? Maybe some dawn dish washing liquid?


the o ring is oversized and easy to push on there is no need of lube


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

I've used them before,& never used lube, I guess it's just a pet peeve... Lube on an o-ring.. :O, must have lube on the o-ring...


----------



## Audidriver19 (Jul 27, 2013)

From my experiance in propress (I work with it very often) Viega is my preferred brand. The socket is nice and deep. 

Also, if you cut just a 1/4" off the factory cut of pipe, you can remove the sharp edge and have much less chance of the sharp edge nicking the O-ring.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

I can't stop laughing, apprentice plumber fitted the propress fittings to the line. after the last crimp he realized the end plugs were still on!


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

No need for lube on the ring, but you can wet it a little If it makes you feel better. I've done this on press fit years ago.. the newer systems are much easyer to work with and pro press is uber easy.


----------

